# puggle breathing issues



## Akhila (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a four month old puggle, and within the last 2 weeks, he has suddenly started doing this weird "reverse sneezing" thing. I know pugs sometimes have breathing problems, and some puggles get them, but it still worries me. 

If it's happening almost every day, should I be worried? Are there medications out there? We mentioned it to the vet, and he didn't seem concerned, but at that time it wasn't happening every day.

I don't mean to be an overly concerned "mom", but it makes me nervous. Any insight?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I see dogs do that when they are over excited. I have always just covered the nose and mouth of my dog for about 5 seconds to stop teh act and it tends to "reset" the breathing pattern. Ive never seen it cause any harm to any dogs.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

There are no medications nor is there any treatment for "reverse sneezing". None are needed - it is a harmless condition.

However, brachycephalic dogs can develop what is called "_brachycephalic respiratory syndrome_" which affects different parts of the respiratory system. Pugs being an very brachycephalic breed they do get it more than others. This is* not* "reverse sneezing". It can be an extremely serious medical condition requiring immediate medical treatment. So have your pug evaluated by a vet familiar with this syndrome.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to think reverse sneezing in a dog was fairly harmless, even if it was a bit disturbing to witness and listen to. Apparantly some dogs suffer worse than others as in agility I saw one short square muzzled dog quite paralyzed for over two minutes while suffering a reverse sneeze

A few weeks back I read on a Cavalier forum about a dog that suffocated on her own soft pallet and died at the age of two.

http://www.board.cavaliertalk.com/showthread.php?t=30986

So now I feel compelled to tell those whose dogs suffer reverse sneezes that you should have your dogs pallet looked at by your vet. If the sneezing fits are mild, then just wait for your next check up, but if they are drastic it might be something your vet needs to advise you on.

There are no drugs to help this, but a soft pallet resection surgery does correct the problem if it is indeed being exasperated by an elongated soft pallet (this is what Danny the Peke featured on PDE had to done to correct his soft pallet and help his breathing.) In some breeds that commonly suffer elongated soft pallets, this is offered along with the neuter surgery.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Vets do the surgery often when spaying/neutering the dogs. I had a French bulldog that had it done. So if I were you I would call the vet, good luck!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

spanielorbust said:


> I used to think reverse sneezing in a dog was fairly harmless, even if it was a bit disturbing to witness and listen to. Apparantly some dogs suffer worse than others as in agility I saw one short square muzzled dog quite paralyzed for over two minutes while suffering a reverse sneeze
> 
> A few weeks back I read on a Cavalier forum about a dog that suffocated on her own soft pallet and died at the age of two.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but I think what you are talking about is a different condition than reverse sneezing. Even long-muzzled dogs can have reverse sneeze, although its definately more previlent in short muzzled dogs.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I could be wrong but I think what you are talking about is a different condition than reverse sneezing. Even long-muzzled dogs can have reverse sneeze, although its definately more previlent in short muzzled dogs.


My understanding after speaking with my vet is that a reverse sneeze is caused by a spasm that involves the pallet - an elongated pallet therefore causing more trouble than one that is correct for the mouth, hence why I recommend that if a dog is REALLY suffering through a backwards sneeze (as one I have seen) to have a vet look at the pallet.

I should have been more clear. The two conditions are different, but in my mind one would effect the other . . . less pallet means less airway obstruction when the spasm is happening. 

I honestly thought the dog I saw in agility was going to completely pass out. He did fully collapse to the ground before his backwards sneeze ended and it was clear to me he was really struggling to get air.

I could be wrong but this is why I thought with the square muzzled breeds the surgery was often done whilst neutering.


----------

